
Why global markets are collapsing right now, and who you should blame for it - js2
https://www.businessinsider.com/why-global-markets-are-collapsing-and-who-is-to-blame-2018-10
======
sharemywin
I always get mad when you read after the fact why a market crashed. Why didn't
you talk about all this before the market crashed. Half of it I have heard
about, but some of of this I hadn't heard about.

